# Consiglio per il montaggio di una barra trazioni



## 7AlePato7 (27 Febbraio 2014)

Mi sono deciso ad acquistare una barra per trazioni, visto che nella mia città c'è un solo parco dove c'è un minimo di attrezzatura per allenamento funzionale.

Il problema è questo: il lavoro di montaggio potrei farlo da solo, non è complicato fare qualche foro su muro. Il problema è che i bulloni e relativi tasselli sono piuttosto profondi (7 cm) perché è ovvio che dovranno reggere un buon peso... la mia paura è quella di fare qualche danno, tipo rompere un tubo... visto che i rilevatori di tubi e cavi elettrici che rilevano in profondità costano parecchio, che mi consigliate di fare? Chiamo un professionista del mestiere? Sono un po' imbranato nei lavori di casa lo ammetto


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Marzo 2014)

Per beccare un cavo elettrico devi essere proprio sfigato e poi i cavi elettrici salgono dal pavimento fino alla cassetta mica girano a caso per le pareti  Quelli dell'acqua idem, scendono dritti fino a giù. Basta che non hai un bagno o una cugina al piano di sopra e poi in genere i tubi dell'acqua scendono sempre dalle pareti esterne che sono più spesse. Ho lavorato un pò nell'azienda di mio padre e ho sempre visto così


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Per beccare un cavo elettrico devi essere proprio sfigato e poi i cavi elettrici salgono dal pavimento fino alla cassetta mica girano a caso per le pareti  Quelli dell'acqua idem, scendono dritti fino a giù. Basta che non hai un bagno o una cugina al piano di sopra e poi in genere i tubi dell'acqua scendono sempre dalle pareti esterne che sono più spesse. Ho lavorato un pò nell'azienda di mio padre e ho sempre visto così


Ho un bagno al piano di sopra  la casa è su tre livelli, praticamente vorrei mettere la barra delle trazioni nella rampa di scale che va al piano superiore perché il soffitto lì è molto alto e quindi non rischierei di fracassarmi la testa. Più che i fili il problema sono appunto i tubi che non vorrei rompere (non voglio accollarmi spese visto che l'anno prossimo ho intenzione di emigrare ).
Un rilevatore di tubi professionale costa 700 euro XD ... Tanto vale far fare il lavoro a qualcun altro.


----------



## andre (1 Marzo 2014)

Alla decathlon ne vendono una che si monta e smonta sugli infissi della porta e costa 29 euro. Senza viti nè niente, si incastra e basta. Io comunque ho fatto fissare una sbarra di ferro al muro da mio padre, gli chiedo come ha fatto e ti faccio sapere, magari carico un'immagine.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ho un bagno al piano di sopra  la casa è su tre livelli, praticamente vorrei mettere la barra delle trazioni nella rampa di scale che va al piano superiore perché il soffitto lì è molto alto e quindi non rischierei di fracassarmi la testa. Più che i fili il problema sono appunto i tubi che non vorrei rompere (non voglio accollarmi spese visto che l'anno prossimo ho intenzione di emigrare ).
> Un rilevatore di tubi professionale costa 700 euro XD ... Tanto vale far fare il lavoro a qualcun altro.


Così è impossibile darti una risposta. Il muro è un muro esterno o è un muro che divide due stanze?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Così è impossibile darti una risposta. Il muro è un muro esterno o è un muro che divide due stanze?


E' un muro esterno... praticamente vivo in una bifamiliare, è il muro che mi separa dal vicino.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Alla decathlon ne vendono una che si monta e smonta sugli infissi della porta e costa 29 euro. Senza viti nè niente, si incastra e basta. Io comunque ho fatto fissare una sbarra di ferro al muro da mio padre, gli chiedo come ha fatto e ti faccio sapere, magari carico un'immagine.


L'ho già comprata, ma non immaginavo che c'avesse delle viti così profonde. Avevo pensato anche alla soluzione di quelle che si attaccano alle porte, ma gli infissi di casa mia sono un po' vecchi e c'era il rischio che venisse tutto giù


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' un muro esterno... praticamente vivo in una bifamiliare, è il muro che mi separa dal vicino.



Boh, io non rischierei


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Boh, io non rischierei


E dove la metto la barra trazioni adesso? 

Non rispondetemi "nel didietro"


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E dove la metto la barra trazioni adesso?
> 
> Non rispondetemi "nel didietro"



Ma quanto sei alto? Possibile che su un'altra parete prendi il soffitto?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sei alto? Possibile che su un'altra parete prendi il soffitto?


Volevo metterla lì non tanto per l'altezza ma perché ci vuole un muro portante... la barra deve sostenere il peso e francamente su altre pareti non metto la mano sul fuoco... per dirti sulla parete opposta delle mensole son venute giù... figurati se mi ci attacco con la barra per le trazioni. 
Altrimenti c'è il muro interno sempre andando su per le scale. Lì potrebbe essere più sicuro forse.


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Volevo metterla lì non tanto per l'altezza ma perché ci vuole un muro portante... la barra deve sostenere il peso e francamente su altre pareti non metto la mano sul fuoco... per dirti sulla parete opposta delle mensole son venute giù... figurati se mi ci attacco con la barra per le trazioni.
> Altrimenti c'è il muro interno sempre andando su per le scale. Lì potrebbe essere più sicuro forse.


Il muro non viene giù, al massimo ti si stacca la barra  
Comunque trova un altro punto, non è che hai il piano di sopra pieno di bagni  Prova a bussare sul muro, magari il muro a cui avevi pensato è un pilastrone


----------

